# Your first car



## Greebo (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm just wondering what was the first car that some people owned.
For me, it was a 2 door Ford Escort that I bought for $400 from friends of my parents. When it turned up, the front bumper was pulled out in a V shape from having a tow rope tied to it. I quickly fixed that by driving up to a corner of the house and pushed it back in. :shock: Later, I picked up a bullbar from the auctions for $5 and somehow it bolted straight on. It was my own little rally car and I took it places that it was never designed to go and got it bogged on quite a few occassions.
I remember one time I drove 2 of the wheels up on the gutter, drained all the oil and filled it up with new oil. I didn't realise that because the car was on an angle, I wasn't getting a correct reading on the dipstick until I drove around the block in my own personal smoke machine.  
I eventually sold it to a girl at work who painted it Hot Pink. I was devastated.


*Note* For those that are too young to own a car yet. Please don't tell us what car you are going to buy, or what car your Dad owns.That doesnt count I am afraid.


----------



## Magpie (Jun 13, 2006)

2L manual TD Cortina with the twin barrel carb and extractors. $700.
Good burnout beast.
Highlight was probably my 18th when after a few whatever I was drinkings, I thought it would be a good idea to show people how good it did burnouts in the backyard (mum had 2 acres). Destroyed 2 almost new tyres, but did give everyone something to remember.
One headlight pointed up and right an after a collision with a dog, the other pointed down and left, it was kinda scary to drive at night.
Not much in the way of handling or brakes but was a lot of fun.
Sold it to travel to qld.
Got written off 2 weeks later


----------



## Rossagon (Jun 13, 2006)

1970 Toyota Corona. Had it for 3 weeks before someone stole it!!! Must have seen me and the boys doing silly things in my pretend rally car out on the stock routes out back of Wodonga!!! I was devestated. Ever seen 7 people fit into a brick?


----------



## jnglgrl (Jun 13, 2006)

VN Commodore SV10 
Paid $5000 for it and spent heaps more on it. 

Was about 7-8 years ago, Its now in 1 of my friends backyards :lol:


----------



## jessop (Jun 13, 2006)

*HQ*

First was a good old trusty HQ holden 202 (auto) sedan. Paid way too much for it, like $2500and after many dings and bingles sold it for $100. Was a great first car though, slow and built like a tank.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 13, 2006)

1st cars were holdens,


----------



## Magpie (Jun 13, 2006)

*RE: HQ*

How many cars has everyone owned too?
I had the TD cortina
Mark 1 Cortina
1975 Corona wagon
Mark 1 Cortina
Mark 2 Cortina
Mark 1Cortina
Leyland mini panelvan
Datsun 1600 with 2L motor
XB coupe
XB sedan
XF ute
XF wagon
LJ Torana
Series 3 Landrover
G60 Patrol
2000 Hyundai sportswagon
2002 Courier XLT
2005 Suburu Imprezza
Plus a few bikes.


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 13, 2006)

1957 series 1 long wheelbase Landrover :lol: sweet as cruisin round with no doors


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 13, 2006)

*RE: HQ*

I had a little two door escort too, $250 from the house round the corner.It had no rear vision mirror, no brakes pretty much. I learnt to drive pumping the brakes up at the stop signs. My brother fixed her a bit and painted her ford colour wild violet, I was in love. I loved her to be sure. it was always fun driving out to cottesloe beach with 4 friends in the car completely squished and having a good time.
As time passed my brother never finished it and I got married and moved out and discovered not being able to go anywhere without overheating was a pain in the butt so i sold her to a very keen guy last yr and got myself a brand new toyota echo which i love NEARLY as much.


----------



## Mr_48Volts (Jun 13, 2006)

*RE: HQ*

Mine was a 1965 EH holden, I spent a fotune on that car and it got written off in the massive hail storm in Sydney in 99...

I'll try and dig up a photo of it, great car!


----------



## jessop (Jun 13, 2006)

*RE: HQ*

Wow Magpie! you shoulda opened a car yard... can't beat you there. But here is my list anyways... HQ holden, Toyota Corona, Toyota Corolla, Toyota Camry, Mistu-dodgey Magna, Nissan 180sx turbo, and my absolute favourite which i miss very much "VL Turbo"


----------



## Retic (Jun 13, 2006)

My first car was an XB Foulcan. It wasn't bad for what it was, fuel was cheap back then but I wouldn't want to run it now. I suppose we have had around 30 cars since then, all different makes and models.


----------



## Magpie (Jun 13, 2006)

> Mistu-dodgey Magna



You mean a Bitsamissing Magna (AKA parts car)


----------



## jessop (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey Boa don't slag on the XB foulcans! The original base for Mad Max's interceptor! Can you hear me Toecutter???


----------



## jessop (Jun 13, 2006)

thats the one magpie... terrible mistake they were!


----------



## bam_bam (Jun 13, 2006)

MY FIRST WAS A VN SSV LOWERED,CUSTOM CALAIS INTERIOR,SYSTEM,RIMS,EXAUST AND HEAPS MORE


----------



## JasonL (Jun 13, 2006)

Mine was a UC Torana, Bought it for $500 of my mum. I spent about $4000 on it. then my girlfriend (now wife) made me sell it as it loved a drink, so one of my mates bought it and wrote it off a few months later  . I still miss it !


----------



## pixie (Jun 13, 2006)

1989 barina.... i got it in february.. from Ebay...


----------



## Retic (Jun 13, 2006)

Yeah our V6 Magna has only done 260,000 k's so far and still runs like a dream. The mistake was that I didn't buy one sooner :lol: 



jessop said:


> thats the one magpie... terrible mistake they were!


----------



## jessop (Jun 13, 2006)

quote: Yeah our V6 Magna has only done 260,000 k's so far and still runs like a dream. The mistake was that I didn't buy one sooner -boa

Man you got lucky, shoulda brought a tattslotto ticket with it.


----------



## timmy_crabb (Jun 13, 2006)

first car was a dihatsu charade. a 3 cylinder turbo. mums b/f had a new 98 vt gts an said your mad, let me out. told mum it was a pocket rocket, and dangerous (can't remember if it was the car or me that was dangerous) second car a vk commo to a 91 laser. my current car is a (brought new and owned for two years) 2005 subaru impreza wrx. the subi including on roads, all the extras, and inurance (im only 25 now) almost costed $55 thou. worth every penny and pis#[email protected] all over commos and fords.


----------



## Retic (Jun 13, 2006)

I think you are talking about the 4 cylinder Magnas, they have a terrible reputation. 



jessop said:


> quote: Yeah our V6 Magna has only done 260,000 k's so far and still runs like a dream. The mistake was that I didn't buy one sooner -boa
> 
> Man you got lucky, shoulda brought a tattslotto ticket with it.


----------



## jessop (Jun 13, 2006)

yeah thats the one boa! what year/model is your current mitsi?


----------



## Retic (Jun 13, 2006)

We have a '96 Executive. We were going to sell it as we have 2 nearly new vehicles but the Magna is on LPG and recent events have persuaded us to keep it a bit longer. The 4 cylinder version is a waste of time.



jessop said:


> yeah thats the one boa! what year/model is your current mitsi?


----------



## hph (Jun 13, 2006)

My first car was a 1970 datsun 240z with a 280z motor. had it for 2 yrs before it was pinched and stripped by some lowlife SOBs .


----------



## timmy_crabb (Jun 13, 2006)

my old man give me a toyota corona for a trade. i brought a dihatsu charade. it was a 3 cylinder turbo. mums b/f said your mad, let me out(by the way he owned a new 98 hsv vt gts). he told mum its a pocket rocket, and it did nearlt fly! i went to a vk then a 91 laser. my current car was brought new 2yrs ago (i was 23yo). its a MY05 subaru impreza wrx. the thing is crazy. it takes the p!ss out of commos and fords.


----------



## timmy_crabb (Jun 13, 2006)

sorry i pasted the wrong thing in the wrong place, im emailing my mate. anyway total bugger up sorry!


----------



## Mangles (Jun 13, 2006)

Datsun 200B


----------



## hugsta (Jun 13, 2006)

My first was a '73 corolla sludgeamatic, ripped that out for a 5 speed. Then some mild engine work. Great little car, took an ablsolute hammering. Then had a HJ Holden and then a mustang celica. Worked over the 2 litre but still not enough grunt. Dropped in an injected twin cam turbo, more than doubled the power, made V8s look like a flintstones car for a few years... Also had a few company cars as well, such as VR, VS commodores, Bitsashitti Magnas, Suzuki Grand Vitara. Now use the missus company cars so makes fuel consumption quite good....;-)


----------



## munkee (Jun 13, 2006)

Had a '88 holden astra (1.8L model) for almost six years. Bought it for $2700 in early 2000 had a wrecker pick it up in May this year it still ran but had no speedo for the past year and I am surprised I never have been booked.

Recently I aquired a '99 Suzuki Grand Vitara that will hold me in good stead for driving on beaches towing boats and shifting large reptile enclosures around.


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Jun 13, 2006)

i had

2 door esky (ford escort MKII)
suzuki sierra
suzuki GTI
Suzuki LJ80
Toyota Hilux 4x4 2001
nissan skyline
toyota hilux 4x4 2003
suzuki ignis sport
toyota 4runner
BA falcon ute.


----------



## Wrasse (Jun 13, 2006)

I never got to drive my first car.  

My then boyfriend worked at a car yard and it was bought in as a trade. It was a mini, ex post office, brick red station wagon. Starter button on the floor and all.

I was due to sit my licence the day after my birthday and he picked me up on the night of my birthday and we went out for dinner in my new car, which I wasn't allowed to drive until I had my license. I loved it, it was so small and cute.

Anyway, after dinner, he dropped me home and he wrote it off between my place and his place. I was heartbroken. 

After that came:

XC Ford Falcon Panel Van
Valiant Ranger XL wagon
Chrysler Drifter Panel Van
Valiant Ranger XL Sedan
Honda CBX250 (bike)
Toyota Landcruiser FJ45
Toyota Landcruiser HJ60
Honda CBR600 (bike) - still have
Nissan 4WD Ute - still have

(I actually have a tendency to collect cars and always seem to have a minimum of 2 at any one time - I had the XL Wagon, Drifter, XL Sedan and CBX all at once, rego was killing me, but how could I pass up all those classic cars  )


----------



## Magpie (Jun 13, 2006)

> (I actually have a tendency to collect cars and always seem to have a minimum of 2 at any one time - I had the XL Wagon, Drifter, XL Sedan and CBX all at once, rego was killing me, but how could I pass up all those classic cars )



I had one of my Cortina mk1's, my mini panelvan, datsun 1600, falcon XB sedan and a Honda SR250 all at once.
What was kinda scary is that there was rarely more than one of them going at a time.


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Jun 13, 2006)

> but how could I pass up all those classic cars



towtruck?

how old is your honda? is it a 600f or 600rr?


----------



## Luke_G (Jun 13, 2006)

When i get one, ill let you ALL know!!!!


----------



## scotchbo (Jun 13, 2006)

my first car was a 2000 ford falcon au series 2 that i did up with a ts50 body kit and tickford air intake that baby flew but now i downsized to a more sensible and cheaper to run 2006 ford focus cl she is a beautiful little focus but i do miss my falcon


----------



## nvenm8 (Jun 13, 2006)

mine was a ford xa falcon, i paid $430 (the entirity of my first tax return). Best car i ever owned, i ended up putting a 289 V8 in (replaced the six) .We did things and went places i that should never have got away with. Aaah the recklessness of youth :wink: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Wrasse (Jun 13, 2006)

Magpie, all of mine were running. All of them were street legal. Walking out to the driveway each morning and deciding which one to run for the day was a chore, life can be hard sometimes. 

Azztech, read the first and second sentences above. Thank you.

The Honda is a CBR600f3. 1997.


----------



## Matevs (Jun 13, 2006)

'71 VW Beetle, paid $2000 for it off my aunty. Fixed it up a bit and then bought a '74 supabug and now im slowly doing that up.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jun 13, 2006)

I owned alot of cars before I was licenced.
First car on my L's was a HQ Holden.
Got my P's &amp; bought an RX4 sedan.
*

Other cars I have owned.*
Escort panel van
XD falcon
HT prem
Marina coupe
LA lancer
UC torana
69 GT capri custom convertible
71Corona
76 Corolla
72 celica with a 12A
73 celica
76 celica custom convertible
RX4 coupe
RX4coupe
RX4 coupe
RX4 sedan
RX2 sedan
RX3 coupe
R100
1300 wagon
73 Capella
12A 808
73 929 sedan
73 929 sedan
VP calais
VL walkinshaw
VH wagon
TF cortina ghia
TD cortina
NA fairlane
EB wagon

Currently VL wagon

Probably alot more that I cant think of ATM


----------



## kwaka_80 (Jun 13, 2006)

never had a car cbr 250rr, &lt;--- is a motorbike


----------



## Lucas (Jun 13, 2006)

First car was a '80 sigma given to me. Since that

'80 Corolla
'74 Mazda rx4
'90 Nissan exa  
'92 Mazda 626
'92 SS Commodore(til my brother smashed it).
Now we've got a '93 Hilux Surf and a '92 Zook Sierra. The Zook is a tuff little off road toy. Jacked up susp, body lilft 31" tyres. Diff lockers etc. Good fun.
Plus a few bikes.


----------



## Lucas (Jun 13, 2006)

Wankel fan JandC?


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Jun 13, 2006)

> Wankel fan JandC?



lol - supawankel fan i'd say.

i love rotors, but i have never had the guts to own one. they need to be a weekend car, as all my mates ones spent more time in the shed getting repaired than on the road, but boy did they haul a$$ when they were goin.


----------



## Lucas (Jun 13, 2006)

Used to play with a mates rx7. Always needed tuning etc. Working hard on it one night. Started it up to take it for a test. Loud car. Lots of revs. Angry neighbours. Time had slipped away. It was 1am.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jun 13, 2006)

Used to be a wankel fan.
No good when you have kids (fumes, noise = headaches &amp; dizzyness lol)

Price of petrol these days I cant even be bothered fitting teh turbo kit to my VL family hack.


----------



## FAY (Jun 14, 2006)

I have never owned a car.........but I am on my learners.........got about 9 hrs to go, to go for my licence..........should of learnt 30 years ago......I just love it!!

I am going to get a Toyotal Corolla Ascent hatchback......can't wait!!
I'll be able to go to all the herp meetings as Garth doesn't like to go out after dark....one exception....the South Coast Herp Club meeting!!


----------



## jeramie85 (Jun 14, 2006)

hmmm first car

it was out of a lj torano mini or gemini coupe still unknown what came first i paid $100 for lj $50 for mini $200 for gemini coupe (just so you know it was the round model as i dont like the square models)

as for the rest of my cars heres a list of the ones i can remember but they r in no order (excluding already mentioned cars)

gemini wagon
lh,lj torana 
vb v8 commy
vh commyx2
vh wagonx2
vh v8 commy
vk wagon
vg wagon valiant
vf 4 door sedan valiant still have
hq monaro still have
celica coupe lil round thing i think it was lt1000
4 camiras 
84 toyota corona x2
xd ford
cortina
vr commodore x2
volvo station wagon (for sale $1200 ono ran out of rego monday the 12th of june 2006)
and thats all i remeber at the moment 

hmmm im only 20 as well


----------



## Pandora (Jun 14, 2006)

First car was a VJ Charger 265 hemi ...street legal, sunfire yellow and police magnet.

It had a complete restoration done with custom interior but never lost the true Valiant feel ........ glove box would randomly drop open and smack the passangers knees . 

Miss her the most of all the cars I have owned but finally found a substitute with a Holden Rodeo Lt dual cab ......... just as much of a pain to try and park in tight spaces.


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jun 14, 2006)

i had and still have a little 1989 mitsubishi colt RE auto, lil beast she is


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 14, 2006)

Hrrrmmm my first car was a TE gemini that i bought for $150 any way that became my forst race car, then i got an rx7 for $500, then a 351 xd falcon wagon for a carton of beer and a packet of cigarettes which i sold the wheels off for $300, then had them given back and sold the whole car for $1500 hehehe.

After that i bought possibly my best deal ever, 1985 mitsubishi colt with 10 months rego and a full tank of fuel, any one car to guess how much????

Nope your all wrong it was $20!!!!!!!!1 :mrgreen:

Then i got an 89 skyline for $1000, then my best car ever a 1978 leyland mini fully restored it was red with two white stripes, matching interior and all that jazz. the mini got t-boned and written off, that was the only time i have actually cried sonce i was twelve years old :cry: With the insurance from that i went a little silly and bought another falcon (XC, 351, spooled 9 inch etc etc) promptly came to my senses and sold it a week later for the same as i bought it for. And fianlly i bought a really cheap 95 Rodeo that i still have. With a bit of money saved up i finally sold my race car gemini to buy a MK1 escort racer and promptly put it into a wall at our local race track in my debut meeting in that car.


----------



## inthegrass (Jun 14, 2006)

> I have never owned a car.........but I am on my learners.........got about 9 hrs to go, to go for my licence..........should of learnt 30 years ago......I just love it!!


good one fay, my wife has only had her licence for 2 years best thing she has ever done. except for marrying me of course.
my first car was a 1963 vw great car.


----------



## jeramie85 (Jun 14, 2006)

waruikazi said:


> Hrrrmmm my first car was a TE gemini that i bought for $150 any way that became my forst race car, then i got an rx7 for $500, then a 351 xd falcon wagon for a carton of beer and a packet of cigarettes which i sold the wheels off for $300, then had them given back and sold the whole car for $1500 hehehe.
> 
> After that i bought possibly my best deal ever, 1985 mitsubishi colt with 10 months rego and a full tank of fuel, any one car to guess how much????
> 
> ...



had to read it a couple of times

10 months rego well that explains why it cost so much


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 14, 2006)

1960 something hillman super minx.


----------



## shamous1 (Jun 14, 2006)

*First Car*

My first car was a HQ Holden station wagon. V8 4.2 litre Auto. Dark blue metallic paint, 12 slot rims, blue velour interior. The works.

It was a show car but did me fine for a first car. Unfortuantely I had to sell it when I went overseas.

The guy that bought it off me wrote it off one night on the way home from the pub. Apparently he was goneeeeeeeeeeeeee and decided to show off in front of his mates. RIP


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 14, 2006)

Azztech said:


> lol - supawankel fan i'd say.
> 
> i love rotors, but i have never had the guts to own one.



Same - I think it was due to all the chookfat that used to fly around on the inside of them  :lol: Sure there are some fast ones out there, but generally more noise than speed :lol: 

My first was my 72 Fairlane- It looked quite different to how I originally bought it. Mild 351, Street &amp; Strip C4, stall blah blah...oh yeah...and did I mention I was a bit of a hoon??

These days my license is a hell of a safer and my cars fairly new &amp; totally unmodified - TERRIBLE! :lol:


----------



## shellshock (Jun 14, 2006)

my first car was a Datsun 180B ... paid $1500 for it.... a lovely baby poo colour with a white vinyl roof, I loved that car, washed it twice a week and always found something to do with it every weekend, went like that clappers baby .... didnt ned a boyfriend I had my car, I was in love ... until the day a silly old f##t smashed into and write it off, I was devasted


----------



## elapid68 (Jun 14, 2006)

My first car was a 1964 Vauxhall Victor which was originally my Greatgrandfathers, he handed in his licence and gave the car the my grandfather who eventually gave it to my mother. When I got my licence it was give to me. 
I've had several other cars, Commodores, Land Rover, several Land Cruisers, I'm currently driving a 1990 Land Cruiser.

I also Drag Race, and below is a shot of my baby, she's got a 400ci Chevrolet small block, Edelbrock manifold and a 750 DP Holley carb, Turbo400 gearbox coupled with a B&amp;M Pro Ratchet shifter. She in the process of being mini tubbed ( I need bigger rubber) a set of Convo Pros running slicks and frontrunners and having a big blue bottle placed in the boot (Nitros, if you were wondering). Sometime down the track, when the bank balance recovers, she's gunna get blown.


----------



## reptilemart (Jun 14, 2006)

mine was a Mazda RX-3 Coupe with the 12A Savannah front-end.. I bought it when I was 15 and spent a year importing a 13B Turbo engine from Japan, then having it modded at Rotormaster, then fitting the engine and doing a driveline swap. This included mating the RX-3 struts to RX7 SII front disks, then swapping in an RX7 SII 5spd box and a Brass Button clutch with a 1 tonne pressure plate... turned out to be an awesome car.. I absolutely loved it. Until I took my mum for a drive in it about 3 months after it was finished and it scared the ****e out of her.. 2 weeks after that it got sold while I was at work!! Was good for three passes at EC, the first being a 14.4 (traction problems), then borrowing some fats and letting a mate try, he got 12.2 then 11.8 at EC.. of course I couldn't race it at the time as I was still on my L's 

I'm now 24 and there are another 19 cars to add to that list and 5 motorbikes  I love anything with an engine


----------



## Bakes (Jun 14, 2006)

Mt first car was a HZ ute, with a 253. I put is a gas system and could go 800km on both tanks! I loved that ute  Had to sell it as the kids had got bigger and I couldn't fit both in the thing (bucket seats). I now have a Navara. Nice trucks,


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 14, 2006)

Awww I've always had a soft spot for 57 Chevs elapid68! Very nice! :wink:


----------



## elapid68 (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks moosenoose, yeah, I kinda like 'em too.


----------

